# What is the cost of wheel refurb nwadays?



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I am considering getting my wheels refurbed, problem is:

- I don't have spare wheels to use in the mean time. 
- Any reputable places close to Heathrow area which can do them lend a set for duration or in fairly short time. lol
- And not decided on shade, considering something darker perhaps.

My wheels are same as in this pic.









And the car:


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

I paid £45 per wheel (powdercoat) which could have been done in a day if I had lived closer by.

This was at RS Alloy Refurb in Hartlepool.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

There are many franchises that have spare sets of wheels to put on the car whilst yours are being done, just ask.

I do know for definite that the Wheelworx franchise offers that service if you have one near you.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Mr K said:


> There are many franchises that have spare sets of wheels to put on the car whilst yours are being done, just ask.
> 
> I do know for definite that the Wheelworx franchise offers that service if you have one near you.


If it all fails I might get them done there when I visit my friend in Warrington.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

If anyone else knows of place near me, would appreciate it.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

check the wheel specialist - via google as they have branches all over the place. You can get an online quote as well. Find yourself a discount online from various car clubs / forum. 

May come out more expensive as its a full strip down type of thing... for the TTS all 4 in a day was £320. When i bought the TTS from Audi they did one of these cheap just mobile coats and it started to bubble after a year and wasn't great quality wise.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Yeah thinking of having the done off the car "powder coat" them. Is there a good colour chart showing some of the modern shades? Something darker than usual OEM silver. lol


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm about to get my 18's done on my volvo v50. After reading some reviews, gonna use a place in Basingstoke called myalloys.
Heard good things about them via pistonheads and a couple of owners forums. Proper strip down job rather than just the faces sprayed, cant remember how much but was around £70 a wheel. Gonna get them to stick my 4 new goodyear eagle F1's on while they're at it... 

Nowhere near as cheap as I paid for the last set to be refurbed (£180 full stripdown and powdercoat, tyres fitted, valves etc AND delivered back to you the same week!!!), although that was 6 years ago, as ever, prices have risen...
I've just bought a set of steel 16" wheels with good winter tyres (ebay) that I plan to run my car on whilst alloys are being refurbed, then I have a set of winter wheels to keep and use or I may just sell the winter wheels on and recoup some money... 

Have a look around for some info on alternative cheap steels to fit to your car for a few days, maybe a mate has a spare temporary set? It would give you more options on where you use for refurbing...
I'm sure they'll be some places based around Southall and Hounslow but would check some reviews first.
I'm hoping mine will last several years with care....

HTH, rgds Stu


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Is that £180 for the set? 
I did found some via goggle but not seeing any reviews not sure I can trust them to do the work.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Will have to do some photoshopping to see what colour will suit it.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> Is that £180 for the set?
> I did found some via goggle but not seeing any reviews not sure I can trust them to do the work.


It WAS, 6 years ago!!! and they picked the wheels up from my house and dropped them off again! Not local either, based in Hemel Hempstead.
Just looked on their site HERE and prices still pretty good...:thumb:

Would obviously require spare wheels for you and a bit of a drive as they no longer do the pickup/deliver service unfortunately...


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Lepsons are quite close to you. 

They offer a lot of options, I believe it's a 3 day service. 

They have space to store your car whilst the wheels are off, but also send vans all around the country picking wheels up and deliving them back.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Elite car care in maidenhead?

Not too far away from heathrow..


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Rhino Alloys near Preston quoted me about 300 for 4 17" wheels with kerb damage repaired and repainted. It was extra if there are any bits that need straightening. Sounds expensive but ive had many very good reports about them. Apparently you get 4 wheels back that are like brand new and they can repair almost any sort of damage.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Carrick Alloys in Ayr are powder coating mine next month,for 4 x 18'' wheels they've quoted £190 & £30 to repair kerbing on 3 of them,one of which is particularly bad. That price is for me dropping the car off first thing and them doing the job,tyres back on,balanced and back on the car ready for me to pick it up later the same day. Another forum member had his done there recently and they're spot on :thumb:

Mike


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I've heard some good things about Wheel Specialist in Leeds. From what I have heard they do it properly ie full strip down. My friend spent all day there being shown all the processes on his wheels. I presume all the franchises work to the same process/standard. It's not cheap but it's done properly. You hear so much about £25 per wheel but in 12 months time you want them to look the same as day obe


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got charged 300 quid plus VAT for a set of four.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Dropping mine into Myalloys, Basingstoke tomorrow. They're gonna take my alloys off and put my spare set of 16" steels on while I'm there, saving me the job
Also dropping off 4 brand new Goodyear Eagle F1's to be fitted once wheels refurbed, hopefully pick them up Friday or Saturday...
£288 inc vat, for full strip and powdercoat and tyre refit. Maybe more if any wheels buckled or cracked...
rgds Stu


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Elite car care in maidenhead?
> 
> Not too far away from heathrow..


Didn't know Elite did wheel refurbs?


----------



## mbnerd (Jan 6, 2014)

I can recommend Lepsons who are located at Gillingham, Kent. They completely strip and powder coat the whole wheel resulting in a better than new finish in a lot of cases.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Lepsons is not the closes though, wonder how long does it take them to do all four wheels with taking the tyres off then putting them back on.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> Lepsons is not the closes though, wonder how long does it take them to do all four wheels with taking the tyres off then putting them back on.


I believe it to be three days. 
Gonz.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Well, the local to me wanted £200+ VAT for just fronts to be redone.  Search continues.


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

I know it's of no help to you, but FWIW on price comparison, my 4 year old factory fitted 15" wheels off the Clio are going to be refurbished (chemical strip, buff, fill, powdercoat, lacquer) soon by Canavans Autocentre in Lurgan at a cost of £48 per wheel. I got another quote from a company closer to where I live of £65 per wheel! The car has been on black steelies for more than a month now, I just haven't had the time to drop the alloys off with them yet :/


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've just had a set refurb'd after hitting a massive pothole which bent the rim pretty badly and had a dent in another

With the straightening of 2 rims and powder coating cost me £250 and that includes removing and refitting tyres and balancing


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Not used these guy myself but friends highly recommend them their in Sevenoaks

http://www.spitandpolish.co.uk/


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Found spit and polish in tonbridge Kent gave a really poor finish.


----------

